

Microsoft Aims to Cure Server-Hugging Engineers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/09/09/microsoft-data-center-battles-server-hugging/

======
rg
Dogfood software moves to a dogfood cloud.

